# Beulah Opal 7/8 wt surf rod



## raptor45

I fish between Destin and Orange Beach each year and I usually bring a 9' 7 and 9 wt Loomis or TFO rod to use while I'm there. I like them equally and have no problem fishing either. However, I'm interested in changing a few things and I want to buy a Beulah two handed Opal surf rod so that I can get my flies a bit further out when conditions warrant.

I usually catch pompano, reds or flounder in the areas that I wade to fish from the beach although last week a hooked up with a blue that I was not prepared to see and who tore through my mono leader.

I'm wondering if anyone can make a recommendation to me to help me decide on which Beulah rod I should get in a choice between a 7/8 and a 9/10.

They're both the same price but I have never fished a two handed 11' rod before and I need a little direction from someone who has a bit of experience with it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wtbfishin

Hope U get the feed back you're looking for, I thought I had all the rods I need but this sounds interesting to me! 

I just watched a vid and also read an article. Sounds and looks like one could pick up 50' casting a 2 handed rig along w/less effort. that'd be sweet. 

It also looks pretty easy to learn to cast this set up especially if can already haul and cast a tight loop :yes:.

So who's using two handed rods in the surf?? What say U??


----------



## raptor45

I think I've basically devoted the last two days to this subject and I've decided to order a Beulah Opal 9/10 with a Lamson Guru large arbor reel.

One of the things I was concerned about was that some commentors on other sites seemed to be saying that you needed to overline a surf rod or switch rod up 2 line sizes when actually that isn't the case. I have overlined my 7 and 8 wt 9' rods in the past and I wasn't terribly excited about the way they handled in comparison to the line weight that matches the rod.

So, I got on the phone with a flyshop that handles these things and was told that there is a grain weight range on the lines for these rods so that I could fish a 9 or 10 weight line with varying weights and heads, etc. I ordered a couple of different weight floating heads and will try those to see which provides the best performance.

I do enjoy my 9 wt rods and I believe I've done this correctly. We shall see.


----------



## wtbfishin

You can not go wrong w/Lamson, and that rod looks like a fine selection. I for one would like to hear more after you have had time letting a few cast fly!


----------



## raptor45

The fly shop called me this morning and told me that they tried my new rod with 2-3 different lines and found one that shoots very well for the rod. They'll ship today and I should have it Thursday.

In the interim I'll review a few casting techniques, try to commit the basics to memory and when the rod arrives I'll give it a shot. Really looking forward to this new adventure.


----------



## SupremeHair

Enjoy your new rod.

I've been playing with a borrowed two handed rod and can get good distance with minimal effort but can't seem to pick it up over my Redington Vapen 10ft 7wt. I can cast it 75-80ft most days I wade the Gulf.

What I'm dealing with in my mind with the two handed rod is not being able to strip my fly all the way back in as I normally do. I'm sure I will get better with it but can only get about 100ft now and feel like I'm losing 50ft of fishable strip since I need to pick it up for next cast with so much belly outside the rod tip. The other thing I've found is I can't really sight cast as well with the two handed when that redfish pops up. You've got me wanting to give it another shot because I'm sure it would be awesome battling fish with it.


----------



## raptor45

I received mine yesterday and played with it a bit in the back yard. Learning to use these 2 handed rods does present a new way of looking at things but I imagine that, like most other things, it will require some practice.

I'm going out to cast mine on water in a short while but I will probably just hire a casting instructor with 2 hand experience to get with me.

I'll keep reports of my activity with this rod updated. Good luck with yours, too.


----------



## lsucole

Please keep us updated! I have been trying to decide between going from my current 9' rod to either a 10' or a two handed rod. The TFO Tricx(?) has a conversion kit available to convert a regular rod into a two handed rod. Also, do you see a big difference in casting length between a 9' and a 10' ?


----------



## SupremeHair

You guys motivated me to use my 12.5 ft 8wt two handed on loan from a buddy. It's an old orvis rod. 
Conditions were ROUGH but put 3 more pomps on the board. It's loaded with intermediate sink tip rio. Thanks to wtbfishin for sending me a video link showing casting technique when you strip in most of the line and need to get it loaded. Thank goodness bc that's when this guy hit.:thumbup:


----------



## wtbfishin

Hey Neat!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrl0004

I'd like to see that video!


----------



## wtbfishin

mrl0004 said:


> I'd like to see that video!


 It was a secret but ok . I shared w/the SH as he had an issue w/the Switch Rod and stripping in close. This vid addressed that. 

I had seen it prior to his comment and tried to find it at that time to share w/him only I couldn't find it. A couple of days later it pops up on NGTO U know those guys.:whistling:


----------



## raptor45

Moy's video makes the most sense of the several that I have reviewed and I had a few minutes over the weekend to go through his instruction. The downside for me is that our weather has been so lousy though that I haven't had an opportunity to spend an appropriate amount of time in practice on the water.

What I have discovered though, from all of the vids I have reviewed, is that the "horizontal back cast" to an approximate 4:30 position, which forms the D loop, is the apparent secret to the technique; notwithstanding the lifting movement on the forward cast.

Incidentally, I bought my Beulah rod and its Lamson Guru reel and lines, etc. from Tight Lines Fly Shop in Parsippany, NJ. Andrew Moy's name was on the return address label and although I haven't investigated it, I think he must own or be affiliated with that shop and the assistance I received from those guys was stellar. They really do know this business of 2 handed fly fishing.


----------



## wtbfishin

Looks to me like that horizontal move is yes to get back for the D as well as getting the line out of the water for a re-cast, and then the lift and pause lets the end of the line re-contact the water surface for a moment to get the tension needed to load the rod with and make the cast.

I loved watching that pile of line shoot when he let it fly!

Also I want to say man U got one fine set up w/that rig. You went all out!

I'm using a Lamson Speedster 3.5 on my 8wt that reel is awesome.


----------



## raptor45

I think this combination is a great value for the money. I looked at a number of different rods and as you're probably aware, some are priced into the stratosphere. After comparing Sage, Loomis and the Beulah offerings I settled pretty easily on the Beulah.

I typically fish on the Gulf with either an 8 or 9 wt 9' Loomis GLX Cross Currents that are loaded with a basic WF line and either are fine as long as the winds aren't too strong. I thoroughly enjoy them but I wanted too add a reasonably priced two handed switch/surf rod with a good warranty that did not exceed 11' and which had a fast action.

After talking with the guys at Tight Lines I went ahead with the 9/10 weight and even based upon the little opportunity that I have had to try it I've found that casting it isn't difficult at all when using Moy's method.


----------



## wtbfishin

Imagine hookin' up on the far bank after this launch .


----------

